# long time lurker new to the smoking malarky



## adenjago (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Fellow Smoke-a-holics

Been a long time Lurker on these forums and then stumbled across the UK Smokers group of which If had found this earlier I would have posted sooner,  I love trawling these forums and looking at all the BQQ Porn

currently only have a 57cm Weber which since finding about Smoking\indirect it has completely changed my BBQ's even when just doing Burgers and sausages & drumsticks.  I have tried my fair share of Small Joints, steaks all have worked out quite well and been devoured quite quick the only item I wasn't happy with was a some Ribs I tried even though I did the 2-2-1 method and used Apple juice during the smoking but it wasn't the end result wasn't as good as I hoped, I think it might have been slightly over cooked but you live and learn and didn't expect everything i tried to work first time, but I would say that all ribs were devoured with only bone left so they couldn't have been as bad as I thought.  I like the constant learning process as everytime I get the weber out you learn something new.

I have been toying with the Idea of buying a Weber Smokey Mountain due to all the good reviews on the forums but Im have been thinking of going down the UDS road and  procurring an oil drum and building a UDS (or fingers crossed a Not-So-Ugly-Drum-Smoker) I will be taking photo's from Start to (hopefully) completion, but a little bit stuck on sourcing local materials in Stoke for the fire basket but I'm sure i'll stumble across something, any help or idea's from fellow UDS Builders would be appriciated 

Regards

Ade


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello Ade and Welcome to our addiction.  You might swing over to Roll call and say "Hello" so the American members can Welcome you.  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  As to sourcing materials: that well known auction site can be your best friend.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Ade. Great to have you onboard. The Weber is certainly a versatile BBQ and it looks as if you started off in a very similar way to me. Yes the ribs can be tricky to begin with but most of it is down to temperature control. A Weber left unchecked likes to stabilise with an internal temperature of about 200-220 C (depending on fuel) and so if you did not manage the temperature the ribs are very likely to have cooked way too quickly. Temperature control on the Weber can be  achieved fairly well by balancing the air vents and by using the minion method for the charcoal, or it can be controlled quite accurately by using some wizzy electronics and a fan.

It is great that you have already discovered the indirect method for joints and burgers and chicken legs etc. So many people simply use theirs as a grill and progress no further. If you do decide to go with the WSM though you will not go wrong - they are great to use.

Good luck with the NSUDS - they are fun to build and use. We will wait with anticipation for the photos 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

If you are around for the meet the weekend after next pop along and say hi.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi Ade, welcome to the group. This is the place to be to learn. Ask any questions you can think of, no matter how simple you think they are, and you will get at least several answers.

Lots of members local to you, Nottingham, Newark and as Wade has said, we are having our first ever UK Forum Meet, at Woodall Spa next weekend, none of use have ever met before, so no colicky groups, so you are more than welcome to turn up.

Smokin Monkey:welcome1:


----------



## adenjago (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All 

thanks for all the Replies, I would love to attend the weekend but Im Going on Holiday over the next couple weeks, Glamping in York where the for cooking there will just be a Stove and BBQ (obviously looking forward to it but know idea what kind\type of grill there is...

So I will be looking to towards the next meet if there is one....Im hoping this one will be a success and it be comes a annual event for UK Smokers Group.

regarding my UDS....

I have been struggling to find a cheap Oil Drum but found a reasonble one of Amazon that will deliver for free for about £28 Squids, which I know I could find one cheaper but getting dis-hearted by trying find a Local one, as the ones I do find tend be Derby and places like which I would have now means of getting the drum back

I'am currently looking at this and will probably go for it...


 

when creating my List of Materials\Parts, I notice that a lot of the smokers including the Weber Smoker and UDS have the below types of thermometers but from looking on these Forums and reviews these type aren't much good and can be up to 100 degrees out ?? which I would 

I would though it would render it useless, there seems to be a huge jump from £10 ones upto £70+ which seems a huge jump and nothing in the middle.


I also stumbled on a Small is BBQ which Asda were selling off for £4 which will be ideal for the Base of my Fire Basket & Ash Catcher.

thanks in advance...

Ade


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello Ade.  Sorry you can't make the meet.  Hope you have a great time in York.  We DO hope to make this an annual event, maybe even bi-annual if there is enough interest.

As to the therm, I doubt it is but some of the therms are adjustable.  Ask if that one is adjustable.  If it isn't I wouldn't bother.  Put the money toward a Maverick digital dual probe therm.  Even if you know the temp in the cooking chamber ( CC ) you still need to know the IT of the meat.

As to the drum, just be sure to burn out all of that liner.  I couldn't find one in my area either.  If we can help with anything you know where to find us.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Danny

Cheers for the advice...

Regarding the Therm and being Adjustable ?? in what regards or what part is adjustable ?

I have looked at the Maverick like the one below, would I be right in thinking one Probe in the meat and the other just lying on the Grill ?

on a UDS I assume I would have to make another couple of Holes.....so you not bother with a Thermometer on the Drum or lid ? 


I do have small Digital thermometer the I use when smoking Joints and checking the temp of grill but it does mean taking the lid of and inserting , I think the last one I was trying to get unto 190 but pulled it of at about 175 when I took it off but was really nice

Looking forward to lots of pics from the events...can I ask if wife or Family are in tow or is it going to be BBQ\smokers attending

Regards

Ade


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Ade.  Some therms allow you to "adjust" them like adjusting the time on a clock.  If the therm you put in the lid is inaccurate, why bother?  Yes, the Mav has one probe for the internal temp of the meat and one probe for the temp of the cooking chamber.  Of course wife, kids, dogs, goldfish, parrot,  everyone is invited.  We are cooking enough for an army.  Hope you can make it, at least as a day tripper.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay taken on board, I might not bother with the Themr on Drum or lid 

regarding the Maverick probe, If I have two grills with in the drum for the Cooking I assume Im going to need to Maverick Probes or will one just do, as I don't want to keep lifting the lid and checking the other meat ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello Aden.  Good point!  I hadn't thought of that as usually you only have one grill but the UDS is a fish of a different colour.  I see no other way round the 2 Mavericks.  The temp on the bottom grill will be very different from the temp on the top grill and of course the meats will have different ITs.  If you want to use the UDS in that way I would suggest 2 Mavs is the way to go.  Ahh heck!  It's only £120 or so.  Doesn't sound too bad if you say it fast!  Don't tell the Missus!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Danny

I think I will go for just one Maverick Duel Probe at the Moment due to the cost, as there is going to be so other initial costs for Power tools and Grills what not I'm going to have to aquire first.

Had confirmation my Oil Drum will be arriving over the next couple days.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  which is when hopefully the fun will begin.

one area I'm not sure about and from looking at the forums there seems to be mixed messages regarding this, Im not going to know what Colour the Drum is until it arrives,  so obvously Im going to have to remove the out layer paint and put some Hi-temp Paint (was looking at Black & Yellow colour scheme from Rustleum Amazon or some Engine\exhaust pain from Halfords)

Will I need a Hi-Temp Primer to go on the Bare Metal after the layer of paint has come off and it is just the Bare Metal or will a normal Primer be sufficient ?

regards

Ade


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello.  Yes this is one that gets mixed responses.  I am no painter so I can only tell you my experiences.  YES!  If you use a primer it is going to have to be a Hi-Temp primer.  I have never used primer on any of my builds.  I am not saying that's the right way to go, just saying I never have.  Burn that barrel out well and then wire brush any residual paint or liner.  Once that's done don't leave it outside for even one night.  After you heat metal like that it will start to rust in a heart beat.  Even dew from the night air will start surface rust.  If you want you can do all your cutting, drilling and fitting before doing the burn out..  One tip I learned here is that after you finish producing your fine meal, when your drum is JUST cool enough to lay your hands on; wipe the outside down with veg. oil.  When completely cool wipe off any excess.  When you fire it up again it will smoke some but will not affect your meat.  This will really help to fight rust.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## adenjago (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Danny,

the intention is that as soon as the barrel is down to the metal it will go straight in the Garage during primer painting phase, Im think of starting on the Lid first just so I can a get a good feel for the process and how long it will take to get down to the metal and if the Spray Paint will be good enough which should give me a good Idea of what involved. I will be purchasing a Grinder shortly with the Wire Brush attachment. 

yes the intention would be to do all the drilling and fitting prior to the Burnout\Painting and then re-assemble once.

in regards to your "Builds" have you done many builds are these Drum Builds ? have you in pictures on here ?  

so once the outside is primed and painted with Hi-Temp that will be time to do the burnout ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Ade.  I don't have any pictures.  I was a welder for many years so most of mine were steel pipe and plate.  The burnout is done to help remove the bulk of the exterior original paint and the inside liner coating.  That helps get rid of anything nasty from the original exterior paint and cut WAY down on the time you will spend grinding.  When I say burn out I am talking bonfire type.  REALLY good HOT fire.  No charcoal basket, big lump pieces of 4x2, fence posts and such.  Old broken pallet pieces work well.  The heat from the fire will take off most of the original paint, then just some clean up with the ole grinder and you are ready for priming the exterior and then the Hi-Temp paint on the exterior.  The interior will then be ready for seasoning and that will protect it without any paint.  If I can help further just let me know.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Ade.  Below are a couple threads to have a look at.

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142437/making-a-uds-in-the-uk-help-please

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125845/my-first-uds-build-a-work-in-progress-now-with-qview


----------



## adenjago (Aug 10, 2014)

Cheers Matey, On it like a Car Bonnet....

Looking at the Threads now....quite good Timing as my Drum has Turned up now.....but it's gonna have to wait for week while I'm off Glamping.


----------

